# What are some of your no no foods?



## Thompson'sMommy (Jul 15, 2006)

Like foods that your children absolutely CAN NOT have.

Mine

Hom/ Past. Milk
Formula (when he was little)
Hotdogs
Processed Meat
White Bread
Chicken Nuggets

I am trying to think of more...

Tell me what yours are.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Nothing from an animal (except for honey in baked goods, a compromise with my husband). Anything vegan is good to go after age 1 in our home.
However, we also avoid:
- hydrogenated oils
- high fructose corn syrup
- processed soy protein (except on rare occasions, ie. holidays)

Oh, and absolutely nothing from McDonald's, ever. (Heck, we won't even use their bathrooms!)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

ummmm.... can't think of any.

I'm a big believer in moderation in all things. I can't think of a single food I've forbidden (I don't count formula as I think of that more as a medication, but no, dd never had any- but of course I would have used it if there were medical reason)

-Angela


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm another believer in moderation in food for my toddler. She gets to eat pretty much anything as long as it's whole food (unprocessed) and not full of dyes, fillers, hydrogenated oils, and man made chemicals. I can't take too much credit for it but DD turned out to be one of those rare kids who absolutely loves vegetables. She'll pass over the meat to eat broccoli, sprouts, celery, carrots, peas, even bitter vegetables that I won't touch!

We don't eat junk food often. She hasn't had McDonald's yet. But that's not to say I won't give those things to her at some point. I think not giving a food can sometimes create a forbidden fruit complex so I would rather give a bit of chocolate or ice-cream occasionally rather than excising it completely from her diet.


----------



## andisunshine (May 2, 2006)

Definitely no candy, juice or soda. DS is plenty active enough without the extra buzz!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BookGoddess* 
We don't eat junk food often. She hasn't had McDonald's yet. But that's not to say I won't give those things to her at some point. I think not giving a food can sometimes create a forbidden fruit complex so I would rather give a bit of chocolate or ice-cream occasionally rather than excising it completely from her diet.









:

Dd did have McDonalds once... we were running through an airport for a connecting flight and it was the ONLY choice







The kid doesn't like hamburgers though









We avoid HFCS and hydrogenated fats as a rule. But she's had them for sure. I don't keep tons of candy around but she only likes chocolate candy anyway (the kid's got taste







) She was given a laffy taffy last weekend by grandpa and took the tiniest nibble and set it aside









-Angela


----------



## laoxinat (Sep 17, 2007)

Feingold all the way!!!
laoxinat


----------



## justy421 (Oct 9, 2007)

SODA!!! ugh, i hate the thought of soda.







: and meat, because we are vegetarians.

but i agree with the others, there is nothing that i have forbidden forever. i know when he gets a little older he going to want soda occasionally, and on special occasions, i will let him have it. also, if he decided that he wants to eat meat, thats his decision. but i will definately teach him how to eat healthy.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I got off easy on soda. Dd hates it







She won't even drink apple juice. My dad keeps asking if he can give her (fill in the blank- juice, soda, whatever) I say sure dad, just stand there with a towel- cause it's coming back out









And she does- she tastes it, then spits it right back out









-Angela


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Peanuts, tree nuts, garbanzo beans and soy because she's allergic.

Other than that, we believe in all things in moderation. Yes, even sips of soda. I figure theres enough foods that are off limits due to her allergies that I don't need to go adding more.

That said, we are trying to cut back on the HFCS we buy and bring into the house, but out of the house is fare game.


----------



## BensMamacita (Mar 13, 2007)

Another vote for all things in moderation, although we avoid HFCS, most processed foods (I admit to some TJ's prepackaged stuff), and don't keep things like soda and candy around the house.


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

we have mostly only good foods available, but nothing is verboten. DCs have most stuff but they tend to eat pretty well because good eating habits don't have to come down as a mandate, but as a logical choice given the options.

They know what a happy meal is... but they also know what garbonzo, humus, avacado, asparagus, etc are. Plus they get at least 3 "round meals" a day anyway.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I usually try to only have healthy foods available in the house, but nothing is completely off-limits -- if DS is at a birthday party he can have cake; if he's at preschool and they serve juice with snack I won't say anything to the teachers. I figure he eats 90% of his food at home, so I don't worry about the other stuff. And we have treats here at home sometimes too -- I'm actually eating a dish of rocky road ice cream right now, and DS and I made oatmeal-chocolate chip cookies earlier this week.









We lucked out with DS, though -- like alegna's DD, he doesn't like burgers, soda, chicken nuggets, etc. He does like sweets, but he isn't into the fast food-type stuff so far.


----------



## speedknitter (Aug 20, 2004)

No HFCS, No Partially hydrogenated anything, everything else in moderation, read the labels and choose the item with the least amount of chemical ingredients. Ever compare cottage cheese labels? they can vary GREATLY!


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm a vegetarian, so no meat, but my DH is not so I agreed that when she was old enough to make a connection that a burger comes from a cow, and if she still wants to eat it, he can feed her meat.
I'm also avoiding peanuts, something is telling me to wait until she's 2 or 3, so I'm going with that, but she will have it eventually I'm sure.

We don't do soda or juice, and I dont feed her things with HFCS or hydrogenated oils if I can help it. We also avoid food dyes and things really high in sugar. I think shes actually had all of the above (in this sentence) atleast once (except the food dyes and absolutely no soda), so obviously I'm not too uptight about it, but I really try to avoid those things for myself so obviously I'd avoid them with my toddler. Shes very spirited, and certainly does NOT need the extra sugar


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

We don't eat that insanely processed vegan junk food meat. Our diet was built around that stuff for way too long and made everyone pretty sick.

Artificial flavors and colors and preservatives. HFCS. Hydrog. Soy milk.

But yeah, everything in moderation, except I can't compromise on the mcdonalds thing. I just can't justify eating it.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Well I certainly didn't ban formula, because when we had Thrush From Hell I had to supplement briefly while pumping and I was very thankful formula existed for that reason. I think it's a shame to add guilt to some mamas who had difficulty breastfeeding by lumping formula as a forbidden food, when in some cases it's not a choice, you know?







We're still BFing and I'm thankful for it, but there by the grace of God and all that, you know?

But when it comes to solids, we stick to organic with probably 95%+ of her foods. But even if it's not organic, it's still all-natural and from non-genetically modified foods. And no meat. When she's old enough to understand without guilt or fear about what meat is, then she's free to choose for herself. But for us, eating meat is a moral decision and one I'm not comfortable with forcing on my child. She can choose for herself and if she does choose to eat meat one day then I'll prepare it for her, but by golly it'll be free-range, grass-fed meat.









I'm okay with some sugar, but not candy or anything (she gets org. yogurt covered pretzels as treats and we call that "candy"). No artificial anything though, and no HFCS or hydrogenated oils. She's had sips of my organic ginger ale though, so I can't say absolutely no soda -- but definitely nothing with HFCS or caffeine in it.

And no fast food thus far and not ever if I can help it, but I know that in today's world that's unrealistic, but as long as I can pack food for her, there'll be no drive-throughs for us.









As she gets older we'll let her have some things on occasion (moderation is good) but she's already a picky eater and I want very much to establish very healthy eating habits while she's young. Because I know from personal experience that starting out with unhealthy habits can take a Very Long Time to overcome. I grew up on Coke and Fruit Loops and ate like crap until I was well into my 30s. And it was really hard to give up a lot of those bad habits. I wish our parents had started us out on a better foot when it came to nutrition, so that's something we're being very dilligent about with our child.


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

Let's see....DH's idea of forbidden food is different from mine!!

- trans fat
- HFCS
- anything with MSG
- white bread
- soda


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Things in moderation for us as well.
But soda, so far is pretty much a no-no. I just feel kind of queasy giving it.
He has tasted chocolate but as far as other candies go, he still has not had any.
He will only eat one type of ice cream and that's the Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia cone.


----------



## Seana (Jan 19, 2005)

I have terrible heartburn when I'm pregnant, and have to constantly eat tums and papaya tablets. We just went to a 4 year old's birthday party where there was a pinata. While all the other kids were scrambling for candy, my 2yo daughter was picking up pieces of candy and bringing them to me saying, "Tums for you, mommy!" I guess she doesn't know what candy is!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

No MSG.
No corn syrup or HFCS at home-- although I'm sure they get it somehow in public-- at the least, in restaurant ketchup.
No hydrogenated oils at home. Same story as above.
No meat until they're old enough to understand they're eating a dead animal (my oldest has chosen to eat only chicken, my youngest has yet to eat any meat).
No soda, but my oldest loves spritzers from the food co-op.
No candy yet for my 21 mo. old, but Halloween's this month so he'll have his first piece of candy.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't forbid anything. I would not give my little guy hard candy because it's a choking hazard, but other than that, I don't think a little bit of junky food is going to be the end of the world. We try to eat healthy most of the time, so I don't sweat it if we eat french fries or a brownie or a soda from time to time.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

DD absolutely CAN'T have:
Hydrogenated oil
HFCS
Soda
Fast food
*White Sugar* is my biggee.

I try to limit:
-white flour,
-rancid oil (in processed food like crackers and things)
-Natural sweeteners like honey and maple syrup


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

We avoid:
Hydrogenated oils but both kids have had treats from neighbors and such and I don't stop them from eating it.
I am trying to rid my home of HFCS..I thought I was ok but didn't realize it was in things that I didn't even know. So we are NOW working harder on that.

My kids are not allowed soda. To them a finger of dip of wine or beer is fun to "pretend" to sneak from mommy/daddy's glass but never would they touch soda.."IT's not for kids!!"


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BookGoddess* 
I'm another believer in moderation in food for my toddler. She gets to eat pretty much anything as long as it's whole food (unprocessed) and not full of dyes, fillers, hydrogenated oils, and man made chemicals. I can't take too much credit for it but DD turned out to be one of those rare kids who absolutely loves vegetables. She'll pass over the meat to eat broccoli, sprouts, celery, carrots, peas, even bitter vegetables that I won't touch!

We don't eat junk food often. She hasn't had McDonald's yet. But that's not to say I won't give those things to her at some point. I think not giving a food can sometimes create a forbidden fruit complex so I would rather give a bit of chocolate or ice-cream occasionally rather than excising it completely from her diet.

your daughter sounds like mine ... LOOOVES veggies!

My absolute no-no's
Candy
Soda/coffee







: -- hey, I'm an ER nurse, I've seen it ALL!!
Crap foods with hydrogenated oils

Rachel is an ice cream FREAK!! We were in the shower, and the shower gel I have is a "Raspberry Parfait" ... has a pic of an ice cream sundae/smoothie thing on the front. Rachel picked it up ... said "Ice ceam ..... UMMY!!"


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Nothing is off limits, except things that are easy to choke on. (peanuts, popcorn, etc) She rarely eats at 23 months old, so I let her have what she wants to encourage SOME eating. I don't believe in restricting foods, especially if I am eating them.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

We try to avoid HFCS and hydrogenated fats as a rule.
This.

Also all nuts including peanuts as she gets hives when she eats them so is most likely allergic.


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't personally buy a lot of "junk" food, so DD has not been exposed to much of it...stuff with lots of HFCS, dyes, etc. I don't really forbid it, though, as I agree with others who say everything in moderation.

I am very, very uneasy about choking, though, and won't give her pretzels, popcorn, or any kind of hard candy. Probably not gum, either. She isn't even three years old yet, but I don't really see myself backing off this one anytime soon.


----------



## azfiresmbm (Sep 23, 2007)

My daughter is over the charts allergic to Milk or any milk bi-products or milk proteins.. A drop of milk and she stops breathing ..
We can't even get the orange juice with added calcium because they use a milk bi-product to add the calcium ..
She is also mildly allergic to eggs, beef, and pork ..

So we said screw it and she is on a VEGAN diet ,
absolutely not animal products or bi-products ..


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
ummmm.... can't think of any.

I'm a big believer in moderation in all things. I can't think of a single food I've forbidden (I don't count formula as I think of that more as a medication, but no, dd never had any- but of course I would have used it if there were medical reason)

-Angela

Yep. We certainly don't have doritos and devil dogs in the house so it's kind of difficult to ban something that, as far as DD is concerned, doesn't exist. I certainly don't encourage anyone outside the home to feed her anything with HFCS or MSG in it. but as far as something that I would NEVER let past her lips....

meh. maybe Spam.







Basically, if I wouldn't eat it, I won't let her (not based on whether or not I like it but whether or not I think it's suitable for human consumption, if ykwim).

And FTR I don't think ground "beef" from fast food restaurants, or actually, most restaurants, is suitable for human consumption. That is where I draw the line. I would cringe all the way through a chicken nugget if it was an extreme situation, but I think I'd rather let her go hungry for a day than have a McDonald's hamburger.







hope that situation never comes up!


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

DS is almost 16 months, so we're still exploring all the foods that are out there, rather than banning much, but for now:

NO MSG
NO artificial sweeteners (this is a biggie for me!)
NO peanuts (I have excema, which apparently ups his likelihood of an allergy, so we're going on the safe side till at least 3, if at all possible)
NO candy/gum/popcorn/other unnecessary choking hazards/treats

In general we try to offer organic foods, lower-processed foods, whole grains instead of processed, steamed instead of fried, etc. But yes, he's had fish sticks at home, a few chicken nuggets from Wendys (MUCH better than McD's!), and at least a handful of ice cream tastes... but those are few and far between, and we're mindful of buying less-chemical-ridden ice cream, better quality fish sticks, etc.

I am becoming more aware of HFCS in products and am trying to cut down on it, and because of my high blood pressure, we've always been aware of sodium counts, which we're watching with his food as well - it's amazing how much sodium they put in some kid's foods! That said, we do have some of those evil little Gerber Graduates meals on hand for those times when we just do. not. know. what to feed him, or when we're out and about and he's gotta eat RIGHT NOW... again, it's an occasional solution, not an everday thing...

In the future, I'm not sure how vigilant I can afford to be about juice and other issues at daycare, as I can not really afford the "better" daycares that cater to each parent's dietary concerns... that said, I'll do my best to send him with yummy stuff that wouldn't make my stomach turn for him to eat, and just hope he sticks to his lunchbag instead of what they offer.

As for the vegetarians who don't want to "inflict" meat-eating on their children, saying it's a choice they should make on their own, it's sort of funny, because as a meat-eater myself, I would not "inflict" the choice of vegetarianism on my kid until he was old enough to choose it for himself! This is NOT a dig - I actually really respect vegetarians for the most part - I just think it's sort of funny how our beliefs/positions shape our perspectives on choices like that...









Interesting thread!


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Well we dont eat meat because we believe its morally and ethically wrong, and unhealthy, so no we wouldnt feed it to our children either. I've decided when he's old enough to make a real choice about it he's more than welcomed.

DS is still young so most of the things he's not allowed is because of that. When he's older I cant see myself banning like halloween candy or christmas cookies, things like that. But for now I dont let him eat:

White sugar
Soda (even though ONCE he had a drink of DH's sprite when it was 100 degrees and we had no water)
HFCS
Hydrogenated crap
Aspartame, or Splenda
non organic dairy


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

double post!


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

I forgot about artificial sweeteners. That's actually the only thing non-choking related I'd forbid completely.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmm....

Meat - unless its local free range bird and fish only! lol
Drinks like Coke etc
Think thats about it! lol


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

We avoid feeding DD white sugar and HFCS. Naturally that includes soda. We also don't give her juice, but are not adamantly opposed to letting her try it a little should that come up.

We also avoid feeding her nuts (walnuts, etc.) but more because of the choking hazard. I'm not aware of any allergy she has.

I'm not too pleased about feeding her junk food like potato chips or french fries, but she's had both (but not often). She does seem to like potato chips and other very salty foods very much, unfortunately.

DH and I are vegetarians, and we don't serve meat, but we are not opposed to her eating it (for example, if she visits a grandmother). You really could take either stance on whther it's ok to "force" vegetarianism OR omnivorism.

Nobody eats all foods anyway. I'm not opposed to beets, and even like them when someone else offers them, but I never stock them in my house. Ditto to many other foods I can't even think of, as well as many dishes not in my culture or not in my culinary repartoire.

I will not forbid DD to eat anything when she's old enough to be exposed to food on her own (such as going over to friend's houses, etc.). But I restrict sugar because I want to get her off to the best start in life. I'm a very serious sugar addict, and am battling the health effects of that. If she is not addicted by age 5, she'll be better off. She might still get addicted after that, but she'll have more of a chance. That, to me, is a good parenting choice (not flaming anyone who makes another choice, but I just see a lot of people saying they feel restricting food is not good parenting).


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

anything with caffeine (including chocolate)
artificial sweeteners.
anything else is not off limits, but many things aren't in the house. if we're at a birthday party and she gets offered a cheetoh i'm not going to stop her.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

hotdogs
red meat (for now)
candy (except little nibbles of chocolate)
fast food
soda

We REALLY try to avoid hfcs and trans fats, hydrogenated stuff, but I am sure she has had it at some point- in fact I kNOW she has, because she was eating teaspoons of tomato paste out of the can until I realized it was partially hydrogenated







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh yeah I didn't even think about artificial sweeteners.

We don't even ever have them around other than sugarless gum, and since she's not had gum yet...

but yeah, we will try to avoid those for awhile to come.

-Angela


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

The only thing that Harvest can absolutally never have is meat. Other than that we have a list of things we avoid and never buy ourselves but realistically he is sure to have them when we are out at other peoples houses occasionally....

-Processed foods of any kind
-Artificial additives (colorings and flavorings)
-Nonorganic foods-especially dairy
-Egg that are not free-range
-Hydrogenated oil and other trans fats
-high fructose corn syrup
-Excess refined sugars and flour
-Junk food of all kinds (chips, candy...etc)


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BookGoddess* 
I'm another believer in moderation in food for my toddler. She gets to eat pretty much anything as long as it's whole food (unprocessed) and not full of dyes, fillers, hydrogenated oils, and man made chemicals. I can't take too much credit for it but DD turned out to be one of those rare kids who absolutely loves vegetables. She'll pass over the meat to eat broccoli, sprouts, celery, carrots, peas, even bitter vegetables that I won't touch!

We don't eat junk food often. She hasn't had McDonald's yet. But that's not to say I won't give those things to her at some point. I think not giving a food can sometimes create a forbidden fruit complex so I would rather give a bit of chocolate or ice-cream occasionally rather than excising it completely from her diet.









:

We try to limit sugar and fried foods for our 2yo DD - but will give in occasionally - as I indulge occasionally and think it is hypocritical for her to see me eat something but tell her she can't have it...
(BTW her favorite foods are cauliflower and brussel sprouts)
I try to stay completely away from HFCS, soda pop, and artificial sweetners.

I agree with the "forbidden fruit" complex - my sister and I did not have any sugar until age 10 or so - and once we could indulge (chowing oreos and red vines at friends houses) -we took it WAY too far and each gained about 20 lbs!

I hope to teach my kids that sugar is something that is OK to have on special occasions - but not something we eat every day because it is not healthy for us...


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

The only thing I guess would be artificial sweetners. Other than that, there is nothing she can't have. We are trying to cut down on HFCS in our house, and partially hydrogenated stuff, but that is it. I drink a diet coke every day, just one, but every day. We eat treats such as cookies, ice cream and brownies a few times a month. She has had chips, cheetos and other junk, but not much. She LOVES french fries unfortunately and they seem to "come" with every meal you order at a restaurant.
Honestly, this thread has really made me think.....how/what do you people eat?? Where we live I would go broke trying to eat 100% organic, not to mention it would be impossible, the availability of foods just isn't there. And no processed foods? Does this mean no crackers, bread, cereal, etc? All these things are "processed", heck cheese and pasta are processed foods. Do you never eat out? That to mean seems to be where DD gets the worst food, restaurants or fast food.


----------



## Thompson'sMommy (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
Well I certainly didn't ban formula, because when we had Thrush From Hell I had to supplement briefly while pumping and I was very thankful formula existed for that reason. I think it's a shame to add guilt to some mamas who had difficulty breastfeeding by lumping formula as a forbidden food, when in some cases it's not a choice, you know?







We're still BFing and I'm thankful for it, but there by the grace of God and all that, you know?

I am sorry that you had to use formula for your baby and happy that you sill get to breastfeed. I however I don't think that I would have to use formula even if that such thing came up. I firmly believe that there are other ways to "suppliment" without giving formula.

I don't want to get into that, but I will say that I in NO WAY added guilt to mammas who couldn't/ didn't BF. It is a choice to give your child formula and until _you_ mentioned it, I didn't bring it up.

I am sorry if you took my saying that formula was forbidden as a reason that you or anyone else should feel guilty about a decision to feed formula, whatever be the situation. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings but for now, formula is on my no no list.

That being said, when my son was small, I did ALLOW the Dr. to give him formula when he had jaundice. I didn't know any better and now I do so that is where I stand.

When you know better, you are expected to do better.


----------



## Thompson'sMommy (Jul 15, 2006)

And I am also thankful that I have this BFing relationship with my son also.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

There isn't really anything I ban, but I limit most unnatural, processed foods. No artificla sweetners for anyone in the house, though.

HFCS- I don't buy much of anything with HFCS except graham crackers and wheat breat (it's so hard to find bread w/o HFCS). I have a mean sweet tooth so we like to snack on chocolate covered raisins now and then, too.

I rarely buy anything with dyes, but we do like fruity cheerios now and again.

I don't do hotdogs unless they're from Trader Joes.

Hydrogenated oils - just Maranatha PB, so it's all natural. I do buy a muffin mix on occasion, though, and they have shortening in them.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Seems like these are about forbidden for our own kids/ in our households, mostly sans judgement on others. I've seen some opposite answers one after another regarding chocolate for one thing.

We avoid:
Artificial Sweeteners
Corn Syrup
Hydrogenated oils
White flour
Artifical colors
Non organic dairy
Caged Eggs
Powdered milk products
Potato Chips
Overly processed and packaged snacks


----------



## Thompson'sMommy (Jul 15, 2006)

I guess when I asked, I was thinking when you eat at home. We try not to eat out often but you are right when you eat anywhere, things are processed. I try to eat and chose my son to eat as min. processed foods as I can. And things that have the best ingredients as possible. Liek for instance, the noodles that I get have wheat drum flour in them and that is ALL. Sometimes things slip in. Like birthday parties and going over to relatives and stuff like that.

I used to not let him have anything processed until he was about 2 I mean nothing. Just whole foods. Now I bend... He eats veggie pizza (the meat has yucky stuff in it) and he eats Qdoba (which has white tortillas) and other stuff.

I TRY really hard. Some people don't even try to inform themselves about the dangers of some foods like arti. sweetners and other things. It is hard to live this way and I just wanted to see what others thought were biggies.

Oh my Dr said that they are the busiest right after Halloween... Food for thought?


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

gum. everything else in moderation.


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Well as far as junk food, DD really doesnt like it. and with candy, she is only allowed a treat after dinner and usually only at grammas house. We really dont eat candy here. Most of the chips we have are tortilla chips and DD really doesnt like those either. The one thing I guesssome would consider junk that is her favorite snack right at the moment, is whole grain wheat thins...








We really do limit the junk here. DP and I both have diabetes so we tend to eat pretty balanced. I do admit though DD is on a fruit kick and would rather eat berries and apples right now than green beans or carrots. that will change in a week or two though...








I do make my own granola bars, simple breads, pizza crusts...etc. Its jsut easier and I know then what goes in them. We also make our own french fries too. They just taste better fresh.
But DD really doesnt get cows milk unles she asks for it(she calls it "daddys milk")cause she still gets "mommys milk".
As far as oils go, we usually do a majority of our cooking with 100% olive oil.
I have yet to find a good home-made pasta recipe..







I would so rather make my own and freeze it than buy it in the store.
We made our own baby food, and I wish I had a farm, cause I sure would be cutting my own meat and milkin my own cows. DP thins im nuts cause thats the work he used to do in high school...








So thats what we do.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Soda (seltzer or sparkling water with juice is sometimes ok)
Store-bought juice except for Simply Orange, which we drink diluted or as above)
Gum
HFCS
Candy/cookies
White sugar

He has had McDonald's - a french fry. He didn't like it very much.

Moderation. But no sippies full of juice, no purple stuff (except eggplant), no lollipops. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Heirloom (Jul 3, 2004)

Artificial flavors and colors and preservatives. I am in for moderation as well. I try to teach them why certain foods are not good for you so we do not eat them very often.


----------



## Trillian (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, because of allergies we don't eat peanuts, tree nuts, dairy, eggs, wheat, rye, fish, or shellfish. Other than that, nothing is completely forbidden, although I don't keep soda, juice, junk food, or sugary cereals around the house. If they happen to be available at someone else's house or at a restaurant, they are fine as treats.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

This is where my, "I come for the AP, not so much for the NFL" comes into play. We minimize junky stuff, but don't forbid it, and sometimes we eat convenience food regularly for a few days. We *mostly* eat whole foods, but sometimes eat fast food. We don't have tons of candy in the house, but DS will have a lollipop a couple times a month maybe. We stay away from HFCS for the most part, and especially when it's with red dye, as that combo seems to make him nutso. He gets half a cup of soda maybe once a month. Then again, he's almost 4. DD is 15 months, and does not get candy or soda. Neither of them get artificial sweetners. DS gets a max of 4 oz of juice a day, DD doesn't like juice. Both of them love chocolate and enjoy it in moderation. They both eat a *lot* of whole grain foods, fresh veggies, and fruit, such that I don't worry about the occasional nugget or hot dog. I'm DEFINITELY a 'most' things in moderation type of gal. We cook food from scratch about 85% of the time, I'd say, and it's not in my nature to sweat the other 15% within the parameters I put out above. The kids are healthy, bright, and thriving. IMO, it ain't broke, so there's nothing to fix for us. YMMV.


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

We do not have any forbidden foods in our house. I do not buy high sugar, high fat items at the grocery, so I suppose their choices are somewhat limited. However, once a week, when I drive thru the bank, the teller always sends out two suckers for my kids. I let them have them because they usually only take two licks each and then they are done. I do sometimes let them have fast food, but not all the time. I also don't let them eat tons of organic apple slices (which they adore) because that makes their bellies hurt worse than a gallon of ice cream with chocolate syrup.

We eat A LOT of fresh fruits and veggies. They are not picky and will eat anything from lima beans and brussel sprouts and broccoli to (gasp) mac & cheese and french fries.

Honestly, I am leary of having "forbidden foods" as I am afraid it will actually cause them to have bad eating habits later when they can make their own food choices. I echo what has already been posted...moderation, moderation, moderation


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

As a general rule there are a lot of things we avoid. I really don't like the idea of completely forbidding anything, but there are two things that I just can't bring myself to give in on, even in small amounts on rare occasions: anything with msg or artificial sweeteners. Those two things are known to cause brain damage and it flips me out to think of her eating even just a little bit. Everything else I can give in on every once in awhile, fast food, hfcs, trans fats, white sugar, etc.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

In our house my DH is the pickier eater with the list of forbidden foods. I'm the moderate one.









We try to eat whole, organic, local, non-processed foods. I don't eat meat and DH eats very little so DD has had a few bites of meat occasionally. DH forbids MSG and tries to avoid all preservatives and artificial colors and flavors. We have not given DD any candy but she has had some sweet things like cake with the frosting scraped off. She's lactose-intolerant so we avoid dairy but she does eat goat cheese and sheep yogurt.

She loves fruits and veggies and also likes things with a bit of a sharp taste like olives.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_b* 
As a general rule there are a lot of things we avoid. I really don't like the idea of completely forbidding anything, but there are two things that I just can't bring myself to give in on, even in small amounts on rare occasions: anything with msg or artificial sweeteners. Those two things are known to cause brain damage and it flips me out to think of her eating even just a little bit. Everything else I can give in on every once in awhile, fast food, hfcs, trans fats, white sugar, etc.

I knew MSG was bad news, but I didn't know it could cause brain damage! Wow! link? We do buy things like canned soup, and while I try to buy organic, I can't always afford it and do buy Campbells when it's on sale. It doesn't say MSG on the label but I know that it can say "flavoring".


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I forgot artificial sweeteners, too. That is an absolute NO for all of us.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
I forgot artificial sweeteners, too. That is an absolute NO for all of us.

Yeah, I figure thats a no for most people here automatically like, rat poison or something else







My mom is just ALWAYS trying to give DS her diet tea or some other crap. I *do* let him drink tea, but its herbal and has no sweetner so big difference. Its just such a constant battle with us here I listed it


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steve's Wife* 
I knew MSG was bad news, but I didn't know it could cause brain damage! Wow! link? We do buy things like canned soup, and while I try to buy organic, I can't always afford it and do buy Campbells when it's on sale. It doesn't say MSG on the label but I know that it can say "flavoring".

There's a lot of good info in this book: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...pluswebworkerA

You may be able to find it at your library if you don't want to buy it.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

In our house we only feed the twins (21 months) organic food, no processed or cured meats (but preferably no meat at all), no soda or candy. Outside the home they have tasted french fries, cookies, icecream and probably other junk foods. I control 99% of what they eat, so I figure having a taste of something while we are out isn't going to hurt too much.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thompson'sMommy* 
I am sorry that you had to use formula for your baby and happy that you sill get to breastfeed. I however I don't think that I would have to use formula even if that such thing came up. I firmly believe that there are other ways to "suppliment" without giving formula.

I don't want to get into that, but I will say that I in NO WAY added guilt to mammas who couldn't/ didn't BF. It is a choice to give your child formula and until _you_ mentioned it, I didn't bring it up.

I am sorry if you took my saying that formula was forbidden as a reason that you or anyone else should feel guilty about a decision to feed formula, whatever be the situation. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings but for now, formula is on my no no list.

That being said, when my son was small, I did ALLOW the Dr. to give him formula when he had jaundice. I didn't know any better and now I do so that is where I stand.

When you know better, you are expected to do better.

You didn't hurt my feelings. I simply disagreed with the notion of formula being labelled a forbidden food, as I know from personal experience that some mothers are forced to supplement, and choice has nothing to do with it in some cases.









I don't feel an ounce of guilt over having used formula some with my child. It was the next best thing to breastmilk that was available to us, and far healthier for her as a newborn than cow's milk, etc. So I used it. And yes, I am very thankful I still was able to nurse afterward, but not all mothers are, and this is a very sensitive subject for _many_ mamas here, I know.

You asked about what foods are no-nos and I was simply saying that in our case and in many others' formula isn't something that could conceivably be termed forbidden. It's certainly, absolutely, not ideal, but to lump it in the same category as HFCS and artificial additives and dyes, and all that nasty stuff -- seems a bit harsh and judgmental -- because it's a sensitive, hot button subject for many women. I know several women who tried desperately to breastfeed but in the end had to rely on formula.


----------



## Thompson'sMommy (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea, I can see you point. I stand on the same page as Dr. Newman, a leader in Bfing.


----------



## hannahi (Sep 14, 2005)

My list:

Artificial sweeteners
Peanuts
Obvious choking hazards
Alcoholic beverages
Coffee

Everything else, I let ds taste (even soft drinks, on the rare occasion that I have them in the house).


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Used to be beer and coffee, but lately 4 year old has been having a few teaspoons of coffee and lots of milk in the morning. And we drink beer daily and she's welcome to have a sip. She hasn't really taken us up on that. Other than that, I don't really have any restrictions.


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Anything from an animal.
Anything processed.
Anything made from white flour or white sugar.
Anything with hydrogenated or trans fats.

ETA: I didn't add stuff like MSG and HFCS and artificial sweetners because I thought those were a given. Also, I guess I'm in the minority but my children would *not* be welcome to eat meat when they're old enough to know that it comes from an animal. DH laid down the law on that, and I totally back him up: our kids can eat animal products when they are old enough to get a job and a car, drive somewhere to buy their animal products, and eat them, away from the house. They'd be expected to respect our beliefs in the home.

That being said, my kids really "get it" when it comes to veganism, so I hope not to have to worry about that for a long time.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, dd is severely food allergic, so she can't have:
Peanuts
Tree nuts
Wheat
Rye
Egg
Soy
Sesame
Lentils
Peas
Beans (though we'll retrial soon)
anything in the squash family
Tomatoes
Mushrooms

In addition, we are avoiding (for allergy reasons): fish, shellfish, tropical fruits, seeds (pumpkin, flax, sunflower), citrus, and cow's milk (though she eats raw cheese and greek yogurt).

She has never had: soda, juice, hydrogenated anything, HFCS (though, when she's older, I wouldn't forbid those things if they were served at someone else's house--there's so much she can't eat, that I don't want to restrict her even more, although we do not eat those things ourselves).

She's had refined sugar once, in some allergen-free banana bread I made.

Despite all that, she eats pretty well! Today she had Irish oatmeal, turkey, and cantaloupe for breakfast; a brown rice cake for her first snack; quinoa corn salad (w/ red pepper and scallions) plus avocado and more melon for lunch; an apple and a slice of raw cheese for a snack.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
ummmm.... can't think of any.

I'm a big believer in moderation in all things. I can't think of a single food I've forbidden (I don't count formula as I think of that more as a medication, but no, dd never had any- but of course I would have used it if there were medical reason)

-Angela









: the only no nos are his allergern foods and choking hazards


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Ditto the moderation approach. We limited a few things when dd was little since she seemed to have a few food sensitivities, but as she has grown (and demonstrated that those foods could be eaten without reaction) there really isn't much we've said "NO" to.

Of course, we try to eat seasonally, stick with whole foods, and have a healthy/balanced diet ourselves... but she has had ice cream, chocolate, dorito chips, McD hamburger, french fries, etc. Not frequently or in any great amount, but if it's there and she wants a taste we generally say ok. Basically if WE are eating it (and it's not something she is too young to sample or an allergen) then if she wants some she can have some. It actually helps DH and I keep an eye on our own eating habits...

But she inhales fruit, loves veggies (of all kinds...she eats whole beets, begs for kohlrabi, scrafs down broccoli and cabbage and corn, etc), and thinks home made bread and tangy plain yogurt are what every person wants for breakfast. So we're lucky that way.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

No red meat or poultry, only fish.
No MSG
No artificial sweetners (accept gum)
no High fructose corn syrup
no juice (unless he sneaks sips from family)
No hydrogenated oils
no soy milk and a limited amount of products that contain soy.
soda, but he can have a sip of an Izze if I am drinking one.

We have gone 99% organic/natural at home. I don't mind if my DS has a taste of sweet foods because he is an excellent eater. I only purchase foods for the home that I feel comfortable serving to my 17 month old. My family sneaks him juices and sweets, but he does not see them often so I do not mind.


----------



## LilWin (Apr 25, 2007)

There's not much I would call no-no foods for DD, because I believe we eat a healthy diet and the times when we do eat unhealthy stuff it's for all of us, so I feel it's fair she can also have some.
I do have three things that bother me when she wants it and those are soft drinks, candy and chocolate. I was shocked this Easter when my mom and MIL both gave DD an enormous egg made of chocolate, I just don't think it's appropiate for a 2 yr old. Everyone I told about this seemed to be surprised I felt that way.







Of course I ate the chocolate eggs myself.


----------



## waiflywaif (Oct 17, 2005)

I wouldn't have given her the whole thing either, but I have no problem with occasional chocolate for a 2-year-old. Whenever we've gotten something like that I just chop it up and we eat it one piece at a time.

I don't eat meat but my daughter loves it, so she's had (all-natural) deli turkey and occasionally restaurant chicken nuggets. One thing I'm kind of adamant that she not eat (at least for now) is ground beef. I have just read too many horror stories about E coli and other pathogens, and I know too much about the beef industry.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

No meat of any kind. (At this point, meat is not so much food to me as it is a deceased animal.)
No soda! Though she did have a sip of Sprite once and hated it.
Sugar in moderation, but definitely not a "no-no".
Basically I like things that are real and not "Franken-foods" like fake-meats and things loaded with HFCS and MSG. With a tiny food budget, though, I do the best I can.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

No honey, before age 1. That's it. Everything else is Ok, if not in excess.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, I forgot honey. DD's doc said none before 5, so I've just sort of been avoiding it. And no alcohol or energy drinks too. (wait...does that last one sort of go without saying?)


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

We don't forbid anything that I can think of... we don't PURCHASE food with HFCS or hydrogenated oil but I know that he gets it when we are out and about. Same goes for hot dogs (although we do buy uncured from time to time), bologna, etc.

OK I thought of something, he is forbidden to drink conventional soda. He can have a La Croix or club soda if he wants something fizzy to drink. The closest thing to soda we allow him to have is a little organic root beer made with sugar instead of HFCS.

We also don't allow him to have artificial sweeteners.


----------



## jenerationx (Nov 3, 2006)

artificial sweetners
MSG
non-organic dairy
juice
popcorn, hot dogs, corn chips, raw carrots, candy, etc.


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

My girls have dairy and egg allergies, so there is a lot they can't have. So no sugar products of any kind including juice, no meats, no soy, no dairy, no citrus (it doesn't agree with them), no dairy, no eggs, no nuts yet (still too young), no fast food, nothing processed. They only eat fresh organic fruits and veggies, breastmilk, organic rice and hemp milk and bottled water.


----------



## ZoolyZen (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa Lubner* 
Artificial flavors and colors and preservatives. HFCS. Hydrog. Soy milk.



Excuse me if this is a dumb question, but what is wrong with soy milk? We just switched to soy milk because we think DS might have a milk allergy, and we both love it.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoolyZen* 
Excuse me if this is a dumb question, but what is wrong with soy milk? We just switched to soy milk because we think DS might have a milk allergy, and we both love it.

soy milk contains parts that mimic estrogen. it can really mess a woman up, hormonally. it can also cause boys reproductive problems. there are also several other issues.
here is a great article from mothering:

http://www.mothering.com/articles/growing_child/food/soy_story.html


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

This is a great thread! I don't buy anything with Hydrogenated oils, artifical sweeteners or MSG in it, so he doesn't get those things here at home, and we all consume organic dairy. His diet is limited because of the GERD, so he can't have any liquids other than water or white milk (this includes popsicles, even the healthier varieties), no chocolate EVER, and no pomegranate in any form. Other than that, I'm pretty laid back. He's a got a great base for what's really good - he's a two year old who will tackle your for a broccoli stalk - so I can feel good about him trying some less-than-healthy choices outside the home. I just have to put my foot down about the things that aggravate his reflux.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

In general?

Artificial colors
HFCS
trans fats
MSG (we didn't really ever eat a lot of foods with MSG to begin with)
Artificial sweeteners

We eat mostly whole foods at home, mostly organic (DH is much more mainstream than I, though). However, if we're out somewhere (restaurant, a party, someone else's house), I don't really give a second thought to what she eats...it's once in a while. Yesterday, we went out to lunch with DH for the first time in weeks, and she ate buffalo bleu cheese fries, a white bread grilled cheese sandwich, and this horribly flourescent "Trix" yogurt that was on the child's menu.









DD is generally happy to eat fairly healthy...lots of fruits and veggies (the kid loves mesclun and spinach salads), whole wheat pastas/grains, cheeses/plain yogurt, water, etc., so, if someone gives her a piece of candy at DH's work or whatever, I don't sweat it.


----------



## pghgranola (Jun 22, 2007)

well, dd and i follow a strict vegetarian (vegan) diet, for health reasons....so we don't have any animal products in the house.

i make most of our food, so i don't really worry about any of our snacks or goodies.

but we eat veggie dogs and vegan pizza and carob candy bars, from time to time.

we can't live in a cave forever!


----------



## Sopho (Jun 12, 2008)

Artificial flavours and sweeteners (not a no no, but they don't have it often)
Soda
Meat and Eggs
Juice (except homemade juice, it has to be made by mummy or other relatives for approval)
Soy Products.
Cow Milk
Processed Foods
Hydrogenated stuff

They love every kinds of vegetables, every kind of fruits, organic dairy products, etc.
Healthy foods.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
Nothing from an animal (except for honey in baked goods, a compromise with my husband). Anything vegan is good to go after age 1 in our home.
However, we also avoid:
- hydrogenated oils
- high fructose corn syrup
- processed soy protein (except on rare occasions, ie. holidays)

Oh, and absolutely nothing from McDonald's, ever. (Heck, we won't even use their bathrooms!)

I'll use their toilet. I just won't eat there.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

No fast food
meat
dairy of any kind
commercial juices
Pretty much nothing processed, except the occasional thing from the health food market.


----------



## sunkissedmumma67 (Jul 9, 2007)

MODERATION IS KEY!


----------



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

french fries
soda
juice
any fried foods (nuggets/fish sticks etc)
candy
hfcs and hydr. oils of course which rules out a lot of mainstrream stuff

i'm sure there's more!!


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I shouldn't have even looked....Really, does it make you feel like a better person because your kids don't eat french fries.


----------



## cagirlintexas (Jun 5, 2007)

Defainlty soda and juice. Everything else we try to be good about but its not the end of the word. We are defiantly better at home then we are out.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Soda Pop
Beer
Coffee
Wine
Hard Candy


----------



## pumpkinyum (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't really deny them anything, it's just all in moderation.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

The only thing I can think of that DS hasn't had and won't for a very long time is soda pop. Otherwise... everything in moderation. We don't eat fast food much, but every now, we do tend to get McDonalds or Taco Bell so DS will have some nachos or french fries or chicken nuggets... its a rarity though, and certainly not every day or even every week. We also try to avoid HFCS and anything with GMOs but, as noted, its hard to do, especially when your eating out, yk?


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Our kids eat what we're eating, sometimes it's really healthy and other times it's not as much


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've told DD's babysitter and Grandparents with not to give her *Chocolate* since she broke out in hives the one time I gave her a tinsey little taste, but other than that there hasn't really been an expressly forbidden food.

------
Some things are Obvious, no?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Soda Pop
Beer
Coffee
Wine
Hard Candy









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
Yeah, I figure thats [artificial sweeteners] a no for most people here automatically like, rat poison or something else









laughup

------

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
Used to be beer and coffee, but lately 4 year old has been having a few teaspoons of coffee and lots of milk in the morning. And we drink beer daily and she's welcome to have a sip. She hasn't really taken us up on that. Other than that, I don't really have any restrictions.

This is _very_ Italian.


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

I have boken my rules many times (lately) but here are some I really try to stick to... first the really precious ones:

artificial coloring and flavorings
partially hydrogentated oils/pre-preprepared foods
corn syrup
non-organic milk
(we usually do only raw Milk but have supplemented lately with other)
soy products
refined sugars
fruit juice
Sodas
liquor 

(what's wrong with good natural meat chicken nuggets in gluten free crusting...?)







:

(writing this is depressing, since I know how badly we slipped up during our recent move, ugh...) Suposedly we also avoid french fries/fast food, but that just isn't happening latley








and I really intended to be fast food free in general but again with the slip up thing...

I also have a "when in Rome policy" to help keep peace with family and friends and just take my stress level down a notch.

back on the wagon time...


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

This is _very_ Italian.[/QUOTE]

It would be very hard for some of us to live in Italy. Or Spain or Portugal. Lots of little kids there get to have coffee in a little cups mized with milk and sugar. Well, more milk and sugar than coffee. So sugar -milk with a shot of caffeine.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Our kids eat what we're eating, sometimes it's really healthy and other times it's not as much









This is us too.

We make a good effort to eat healthy, minimally processed when feasible, organic when we can afford it and find it (we just moved from a state where this was easy to a city and state where finding organic is a struggle), etc...*generally*. I grew up in a natural family, so this stuff comes relatively naturally except for the fact that we eat out more than my parents ever did.

That said, some days we eat more healthy than others.

_For us what is most important is eating together as a family...enjoying the communion of food over laughter and good conversation._

I do get squicked out and will not let the kids have soda, especially the diet soda I am addicted to (I actually had an experience in which I couldn't have soda for a whole day for medical reasons and had a terrible reaction, so now I have a three day detox plan in mind for the end of the summer). I tell my kids "it is for adults only, and not healthy for adults either...something I am going to try to stop doing." (But bear in mind, we NEVER had soda as kids, and yet here I am an addicted adult.)

My only other firm restriction is meat. There is a difference between "imposing" vegetarianism and "imposing" meat-eating on a child. One involves a slaughtered animal-- the killing of an animal on our behalf for food-- one simply involves not eating a particular type of food. I don't think my kids are old enough to understand death or the implications of eating dead animals, so I am waiting to give them that decision. Like food restrictions that come from religious beliefs, this is a family tradition that is deeply held to me. I too was raised vegetarian, and while a couple of my siblings now choose to eat meat in moderation, I have not chosen to do so. None of us have faired worse for the "imposition" of vegetarianism on us as children, but my dw, who did grow up eating meat, wishes she had been able to make the choice after she understood what eating a dead animal was about.

I TOTALLY respect the meat-eaters out there, including not only those two siblings of mine but also my dw (who does not eat meat around our children for this reason, but who still eats a minimal amount of meat because it became her "comfort food" in childhood), but this comparison to me seemed to be apples to oranges (slaughtered animals in the kitchen to not having meat around):

Quote:

As for the vegetarians who don't want to "inflict" meat-eating on their children, saying it's a choice they should make on their own, it's sort of funny, because as a meat-eater myself, I would not "inflict" the choice of vegetarianism on my kid until he was old enough to choose it for himself! This is NOT a dig - I actually really respect vegetarians for the most part - I just think it's sort of funny how our beliefs/positions shape our perspectives on choices like that...
Gum would be another thing I won't let the kids have yet, but that they may chew in the future.

Some things I very much minimize. That is, I don't buy it ever...even at a restaurant...and so it isn't an option except at church, at the bank, at grandma's house (my dw's mother), etc. For me, I minimize juice, foods with lots of dyes (even at church I won't let my kids have the "florescent red" 100% artificial juice and instead give them the alternative juice, which I tend to water down), candy, foods that may contain MSG (I wouldn't knowingly feed my kids foods with MSG, but there is not always a good way to know FOR SURE), white breads and the like, and "American cheese."


----------



## marzanmama (Oct 10, 2007)

No nuts of any kind in our house (allergies).

No chocolate (well, almost none). Makes my kids nuts, lol.

No soda, we don't do it either.

Other than that, everything in moderation. Last weekend my dh had our boys for several hours while I went on a fabulous Sex & the City outing with some girlfriends, my first real "girls night out" in 2 years. He took the boys to McDonald's. Oh well, they'll live, and I didn't have to be there!


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
This is _very_ Italian.

It would be very hard for some of us to live in Italy. Or Spain or Portugal. Lots of little kids there get to have coffee in a little cups mized with milk and sugar. Well, more milk and sugar than coffee. So sugar -milk with a shot of caffeine.







[/QUOTE]

Well, I don't actually give my DD any Coffee (Or beer, for that matter), but, yes, it is pretty common to put a bit of coffee in their warm, sugared milk.

DD is already a huge ball of energy







:, I'm not going to give her caffine and extra sugar. That would be folly!


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

By the way, for those that mentioned honey, as I understand it, the thing about honey only applies to raw honey.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss 1928* 
It would be very hard for some of us to live in Italy. Or Spain or Portugal. Lots of little kids there get to have coffee in a little cups mized with milk and sugar. Well, more milk and sugar than coffee. So sugar -milk with a shot of caffeine.









Well, I don't actually give my DD any Coffee (Or beer, for that matter), but, yes, it is pretty common to put a bit of coffee in their warm, sugared milk.

DD is already a huge ball of energy







:, I'm not going to give her caffine and extra sugar. That would be folly![/QUOTE]

My kids have had that many times. My dh remembers that sort of thing quite foundly. Now is he is profoundly American in his coffee -drinking. Large, black, and no sugar. Rather takes the fun out of it, I think. It's fuel now, not pleasure. I think it's kind of sad.


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

I live in Brooklyn and am surrounded by a lot of Italian-Americans. Most of my IA friends started drinking coffee at five years of age because it was the norm at that time. They didn't turn into serial killers or have psychotic problems because of it. We are vegetarians but I still have a coke or pepsi when we go out to restaurants - and sometimes DD (who is almost 2) gets a sip or two. I have no problem with that because it is a treat rather than the norm. We let DD have cake and ice cream at parties for the same reason. When I was growing up, my family ate very healthy, home-cooked meals...but we always had dessert...and I'm no worse for it. In fact, I think it created a healthy attitude toward sweets and I would rather take that approach than deny DD of certain foods in an effort to protect her from them.







:


----------



## Mommy2anangel (Dec 17, 2007)

Another believer in moderation. Although a few things that we do *try* to stick by are:

HFC's
hydrogenated oils
processed meats
white bread (or anything in that category)


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

She can't have anything with dairy, so in some ways that makes it easier to avoid lots of junk foods.

I am not big on fast food, but I am not going to forbid anything. I don't think her body at this age can really handle that stuff though, since I always feel sick after eating it.

I try to make sure she isn't getting caffeine, too.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

um. . .
meat

i dislike them to have (and do not keep in the house)
hydrogenated oils
HFCS
artificial colors/flavors
conventional dairy or eggs
fake meat


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
i dislike them to have (and do not keep in the house)
hydrogenated oils
HFCS
artificial colors/flavors
conventional dairy or eggs
fake meat

i like the way you phrased it. i'm not so sure it is "forbidden" but things i do not buy (or consume myself) and things i dislike them to have:

sugar (refined, HFCS, organic)
hydrogenated oils (just olive, coconut and butter)
soda and juice
white breads or pasta
any fast food
deli meats
conventional dairy and meat
MSG
artificial sweetners
formula
processed foods like crackers and cereal

i'm sure there is somethign else...

that said, dd has had some of those things while at our parents but every time she has been miserable afterwards with tummy trouble, so i suspect she may have some sensitivities. for now, and some time to come, i control what food she is offered and thus what she eats and for that time i will choose the best foods possible for her. there will come a time when she can choose for herself, but i jsut think the early years are so formative for so many things, including brain development and taste preference development, that i want to be careful.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Nuts, shellfish and soda


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm more of a everything in moderation person. So I can't really think of any no-no foods.


----------



## jesrox (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Soda Pop
Beer
Coffee
Wine
Hard Candy











I agree with the above...also we don't do nuts or shellfish, I am very allergic to shellfish and want to wait until he is old enough to verbalize not feeling "right" before I give him nut products. No popcorn(which now I can't eat because he will try to get it!!) no hot dogs... we do some organic foods for the baby(milk is always only organic) its probably 60/40 for him at this point, our diet is not nearly as healthy as his







but we are trying.
We do give him juice, but its always watered down and in moderation. He will drink plain water, but I like having a glass of fresh orange juice in the morning when we buy it at the farmers market, and he loves it too...we will do sherbert or popsicles or the like as occasional treats. So far he is still really good about eating everything offered to him, so I hope he doesn't get picky as he gets older!!!


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

Since this is in Toddlers I will give our current list of no-no for our 14mo. It sounds strict but at this point he doesn't know any different and I want to give him the best start I can. When he's older and going round to friends' houses I will (hopefully) be more relaxed.

Sugar/sweetener of any kind except concentrated apple juice
Wheat
Any kind of additives - i.e. dyes, sweeteners, preservatives
non organic dairy or eggs
cow milk
alcohol
caffeine
hydrogenated oils
meat (until he old enough to ask for it and know what it is)

I try to keep non organic veg and fruit to less than about 5% of his diet.

Apart from the alcohol, caffeine and a bit of chocolate that pretty much reflects my diet so I don't feel too hypocritical.

As I said, this will relax as he gets older.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

HFCS
hydrogenated oils
artificial sweeteners
candy
juice (she wouldn't drink it anyhow)
formula
soda
excessive sugar

For the most part we are a anything in moderation family, but those are a few things we avoid as a family. The only thing on that list *I* use are artificial sweeteners, and I do not allow dd to have sips of my tea if it has them in it.


----------



## momlij (Nov 30, 2007)

our house rules (kids are 10, 7 and 13 months) are no:

HFCS
hydrogenated anything
MSG's (including autolyzed and hydrolyzed proteins among other hidden names of MSG's)
dyes
artificial sweeteners

occasionally i will let them have a bit of hydrogenated things or HFCS but NEVER the artificial sweeteners or MSG's. i guess because i read the HFCS can make you fat among other things and the hydrogenated stuff is bad for the heart. well, you can exercise to help that but the MSG's and artificial sweeteners kill your brain neurons and there's nothing you can do for that! my 7 yr old will actually ask me if we are out and they have stuff "mom, will this kill your brains cells?" LOL the bool was "Excitotoxins" but i can't remember who wrote it. anyhow they might have oreos a few times a year. so that is our slip up/treat. but also for the 13 months old i do not let her have milk (and we drink raw milk straight from the farm....) because she reacted badly to some once and i am not going through that again. and citrus- got welts on her legs after sucking on my orange. and obviously she has not had very much since she's so young- there is very few things she will actually open her mouth for. but above are the biggies for our house.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

We're a vegan family, so no animal products. My DD also has caries, so we don't allow juice, dried fruit, any sort of refined sugar, or white flour.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

shellfish
nuts and nut butters
milk and most dairy (only trace amounts in certain dishes)
soda
juice
chocolate
candy
sugar (except his own birthday cake and two oatmeal raisin cookies)


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

lastnight we were at a birthday party with ds and they served cheap cake with tons of blue frosting. ds had some and then had the biggest fit of his life. he was hysterical and i've never seen him like that. he's never had that kind of junk before. so, i guess i'm adding that to my list of no no's.
jeez.. i sound like such a food snob.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't really have any absolutely forbidden foods. I mean, there's plenty of stuff we as a general rule avoid, and don't have in our house: soda, candy, anything processed or full of artificial ingredients, etc. But I wouldn't hesitate to let them have a taste of stuff like that at somebody's house or whatever. At home we eat whole foods for the most part, but I don't have the time and energy to stress out over the occasional bite of something full of junk.

I was a lot stricter with DD1. She never tasted sugar or corn syrup until she was past 2 years old, for instance. But now I just have bigger fish to fry, and it's enough for me that we eat very well at home. Whole foods are the norm for my kids, and junk is a rare exception, and I guess I think that's the way it should be.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
ummmm.... can't think of any.

I'm a big believer in moderation in all things. I can't think of a single food I've forbidden.

-Angela

Same here.
But in saying that, we dont buy crap. If we dont have it, its not desired! lol...However, as we also try and live consensually, it does mean that if we are at othere peoples houses, where they do have crap (like grandmas for example lol), if my son wants some and they are sharing it out - then he has some. I would love my son to go vegetarian, etc...But thats his choice. All I can do is model for him myself. The world of food is presented to him as unbiastly as possible...one day hopefully he will be able to make knowing healthy decisions in how he chooses to eat.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Another moderation mama here.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magali* 
Another moderation mama here.

I'll just second that.







We eat extremely healthy, lot's of fruits/veggies/all made from scratch foods. However, when we go to Grandma's, all bets aare off. Does it make me crazy? Yep, but I believe most things are okay once in awhile.







The only food that is forbidden is peanuts, because DD#1 is allergic.


----------



## mamafirst (Jan 11, 2008)

we do as much as we can of naturally occurring foods, cutting out most all processed things but ds occasionally has annies natural grahams to snack... no hfcs, and no artificial dyes, we dont give him sugar but grandparents are amazing at making up where we dont! lol so we are strict but not unrealistically so... he loves veggies and is not so big on the meat.. but loves fish...lucked out i guess


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

NO soy
NO past/homogenized dairy

Both because he is allergic

As for as household preferences:
No artificial ingredients
No GMOs
Only organic/natural pasture raised animal products (meat, dairy, eggs)
Organic unless unavailable
No wheat (DH and I can't eat it)
No fast food (unless sushi made with organic rice and is pre-made counts- we do eat that)

I think thats it!

I make everything "junky" that we eat like cookies or lemon curd bars or candy, etc. So I don't think he will feel like he has missed anything, but we will talk about it as he gets older


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Soda is the only thing I can think of that I would absolutely NOT let her have, even ocassionally right now. When she's older, sure. But not at age 2.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Gin...Mama needs that all for herself!

Seriously though, nothing i can think of. I do not LET her have soda or coffee (she's 26 months) but i'd be lying if i said i'd never caught her having a sneaky sip from my cold coffee mug or almost empty soda can. I'd never give her a cup of either though! She has had babycino's in coffee shops, but in the UK a babycino is an unsweetened cup of foamed milk...

To be honest i prefer to focus on what we DO eat, rather than what we don't. We have a lot of fruit and veggies, free range eggs and mainly* unprocessed meat, lots of fish and shellfish and we grow our own herbs and some veggies (i only have pots, no garden you see). Most of the treats in the house (flapjacks, muffins, very occasionally cookies etc.) i make myself and i don't worry so much about things i saw the ingredients of. There are many things i'd not give her on a regular basis, like chicken nuggets or fish fingers, but she has tasted them once or twice in her life and it was no big deal to me.

*i'm a conscientious meat eater, which means we eat ALL the cuts, not just the pretty ones, so we eat blood sausage and normal sausage and various other products made from the offal and cheaper cuts, all made by my trusted local butcher. We believe that to show the proper respect to the animals we eat we should eat ALL of them and not have them die for the sake of a few small "choice" cuts.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

We do not eat or drink anything with fake sugar ie diet pop or sugar free gum etc. Regular pop is fine as long as it dosnt have fake sugar.

DD cannot have eggs or nuts but other than that nothing is off limits.


----------



## sweetieberlin (Mar 30, 2007)

soda,
artificial sweetners

otherwise everything in moderation

and everything is organic unless unavailable


----------

